# h/t ratio



## McEngr (Feb 7, 2012)

I have been going through Amrhein book pretty heavily. I would like someone to point out to me whether the h/t ratio is acceptable whether it is H/7.625 or H/8 because I've seen two examples where he has used both. It appears that h/t is exact when using Strength design and nominal when using ASD, but I'm not sure.

Thanks.


----------



## David Lee (Feb 15, 2012)

The t is the real thickness of CMU. You have to use t=7.625" instead of nominal thickness, 8".


----------



## McEngr (Feb 16, 2012)

Amrhein doesn't always use the true thickness. Sometimes he uses the nominal thickness for slender walls. Amrhein is considered an expert in the industry. Thanks for contributing though.


----------

